# Wii #XXXX - Super Mario Galaxy 2 (USA)



## B-Blue (May 21, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4036^^

*GBAtemp does NOT provide any downloads!*


----------



## iFish (May 21, 2010)

Again!?!?!?! Why again?


----------



## Gwaith (May 21, 2010)

Because the other one is scrubbed.


----------



## VashTS (May 21, 2010)

cool does this mean stores are selling it or is this officially a leak?


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (May 21, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2 is the first Mario game to be released in 2010.  Mario can also be found in such games as,



Spoiler: List:



1982
Donkey Kong (Arcade)
Donkey Kong Jr. (Arcade)
1983
Donkey Kong (Atari 8-bit/Apple II/Commodore 64/MS-DOS ) - North America release
Donkey Kong (Famicom) - Japan release
Donkey Kong Jr. (ColecoVision/Atari 2600) - North America release
Donkey Kong Jr. (INTV/VIC-20) - North America and Japan release
Donkey Kong Jr. (Famicom) - Japan release
Donkey Kong Jr./Donkey Kong Jr. Math (Famicom/C1 NES TV) - Japan release
Mario Bros. (Arcade/Game & Watch) - North America and Japan release
Mario Bros. (Atari 2600, Atari 5200) - North America release
Mario Bros. (Famicom) - Japan release
Mario's Bombs Away (Game & Watch) - North America and Japan release
Mario's Cement Factory (Game & Watch) - North America and Japan release
1984
Donkey Kong Hockey (Game & Watch)
Pinball (Famicom/NES) - North America and Japan release - Mario is found in the bonus stage.
Mario Bros. Special (NEC PC-8801) - Japan release
Punch Ball Mario Bros. (NEC PC-8801) - Japan release
1985
Super Mario Bros. (Famicom/NES) - North America and Japan release
Wrecking Crew (Famicom/NES) - North America and Japan release - Mario is the main character.
1986
All Night Nippon Super Mario Bros. (Famicom Disk System) - Japan release
Donkey Kong (NES) - North America and Europe release
Donkey Kong Jr. (NES) - North America release
Mario Bros. (NEC PC-8801) - Japan release
Mario Bros. (NES) - North America and Europe release
Super Mario Bros. (Famicom Disk System) - Japan release
Super Mario Bros. 2 (Famicom Disk System) - Japan release
Super Mario Bros. Special (NEC PC-8801) - Japan release
Vs. Super Mario Bros. (Arcade) - North America and Japan release
1987
Punch-Out!! (Famicom/NES) - Mario is the referee
Mario Bros. (Famicom/NES) - Mario is the main character
Super Mario Bros. (NES) - European release
1988
Donkey Kong (Atari 7800) - North America and Europe release
Donkey Kong (Famicom Disk System) - Japan release
Donkey Kong Classics (NES) - North America release
Donkey Kong Jr. (Atari 7800) - North America and Europe release
Donkey Kong Jr. (Famicom Disk System) - Japan release
Kaettekita Mario Bros. (Famicom Disk System) - Japan release
Mario Bros. (Atari 7800, XE Game System)
Super Mario Bros. 2 (NES) - North America release
Super Mario Bros. 3 (Famicom) - Japanese release
Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt (NES) - North America release
3-in-1 Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt/World Class Track Meet (NES) - North America release
1989
Alleyway (Game Boy) - North America and Japan release - Mario appears in bonus level, on the box art outside of Japan, and also drives/flies/controls the paddle on screen as shown in the intro
Donkey Kong 2 (Game & Watch) - North America and Japan release
Donkey Kong Classics (NES) - Europe release
Super Mario Bros. 2 (NES) - Europe and Australia release
Super Mario Bros. (Nelsonic Game Watch) - North America release
Super Mario Land (Game Boy) - North America and Japan release
Tetris (Famicom/NES) - North America and Japan release - Once player beats Level 9 Height 5, Mario appears.
Tetris (Game Boy) - North America and Japan release - Mario and Luigi appear in 2-player game.
1990
Dr. Mario (Game Boy)
Dr. Mario (NES)
Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES) - North America release
Super Mario Bros. 3 (Nelsonic Game Watch)
Super Mario Land (Game Boy) - Europe release
Super Mario World (Super Famicom) - Japan release
VS. Dr. Mario (Arcade) - North America and Japan release
1991
Mario the Juggler (Game & Watch) - North America and Japan release
Mario Teaches Typing (MS-DOS) - North America release
Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES) - Europe release
Super Mario World (SNES) - North America release
Super Mario Bros. 4 (Nelsonic Game Watch)
NES Open Tournament Golf (NES) - North America release
Super Mario Bros. & Friends: When I Grow Up (PC) - North America release
Yoshi (Famicom) - Japan release
Yoshi (Game Boy) - Japan release
1992
Super Mario USA AKA Super Mario Bros 2 (Famicom) - Japan release of Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario Kart (Super Famicom/SNES)
Super Mario Race (Nelsonic Game Watch)
Yoshi (Famicom/NES, Game Boy) The player controls Mario or Luigi
Yoshi's Cookie (Famicom and Game Boy) - Japan Release
Mario Paint (SNES)
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins (Game Boy)
Mario's Time Machine (DOS)
Super Mario World (SNES) - Europe release
Mario Is Missing! (DOS) Mario is captured by Bowser
1993
Mario's Time Machine (NES)
Mario & Wario (Super Famicom) - Japan only
Super Mario All-Stars (Super Famicom/SNES)
Yoshi's Cookie (NES, SNES, Super Famicom and Game Boy) - North America and Japan release
Mario Bros. Classic (NES) - Europe only
Mario's Early Years! Fun with Letters (SNES) - North America only
Mario's Early Years! Fun with Numbers (SNES) - North America only
Mario's Early Years! Preschool Fun (SNES) - North America only
Yoshi's Safari (SNES/Super Famicon)
1994
Manhole (Game & Watch)
Donkey Kong (Game Boy)
Donkey Kong (Nelsonic Game Watch)
Super Mario All-Stars + Super Mario World (Super Famicom/SNES) - North America and Europe
Mario's Time Machine (NES) - North America only
Yoshi's Cookie (NES) - European release
Hotel Mario (CD-i)
1995
Mario's Tennis (Virtual Boy)
Mario Teaches Typing (Microsoft Windows)
Mario Teaches Typing (Macintosh)
Mario Clash (Virtual Boy)
Mario's Picross (Game Boy)
Mario's Picross 2 (Game Boy)
Mario's Super Picross (Super Famicom) - Japan only
Undake 30 Same Game (Super Famicom Satellaview) - Japan only
Dr. Mario BS Version (Satellaview) - Japan only
BS Super Mario Collection (Super Famicom Satellaview) - Japan only
Mario's Game Gallery (PC)
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island (SNES)
BS Super Mario USA Power Challenge (Satellaview) - Japan only
1996
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars (Super Famicom/SNES)
Super Mario 64 (Nintendo 64)
Mario's Picross 2 (Game Boy) - Japan only
Mario Teaches Typing 2 (PC)
Yoshi's Panel de Pon (Satellaview) - Japan only
1997
Game & Watch Gallery (Game Boy)
Game & Watch Gallery 2 (Game Boy) - Japanese release
Mario Excite Bike (Super Famicom Satellaview) - Japan only
Mario Kart 64 (Nintendo 64)
Mario Teaches Typing 2 (PC)
Mario Paint BS Version (Satellaview) - Japan only
Super Mario 64 European release
1998
Mario no Photopi (Nintendo 64) - Japan only
Wrecking Crew '98 (Super Famicom) - Japan only
Mario Party (Nintendo 64) - Japan release
Game & Watch Gallery 2 (Game Boy)) - not in PAL regions
Game & Watch Gallery 2 (Game Boy Color) - not in Japan
1999
Super Mario Bros. Deluxe (Game Boy Color)
Game & Watch Gallery 3 (Game Boy Color)
Mario Golf (Game Boy Color, Nintendo 64) - (Game Boy Color) Japan release
Mario Party 2 (Nintendo 64)
Mario Artist: Paint Studio (1999) Japan only
Super Smash Bros. (Nintendo 64)
2000
Mario Golf (Game Boy Color) (Nintendo 64) - North America release
Mario Tennis (Nintendo 64)
Paper Mario (Nintendo 64) - Japan Release
Mario Tennis (Game Boy Color) - Japan release
Mario Party 2 (Nintendo 64) - release outside Japan
Game & Watch Gallery 3 (Game Boy Color) - European release
Mario Party 3 (Nintendo 64) - Japan Release
Mario Artist: Talent Studio - Japan only
Mario Artist: Communication Kit - Japan only
Mario Artist: Polygon Studio - Japan only
2001
Dr. Mario 64 (Nintendo 64) - Japan release
Mario Tennis (Game Boy Color) - release outside Japan
Paper Mario (Nintendo 64) - release outside Japan
Mario Party 3 (Nintendo 64) - release outside Japan
Super Mario Advance (Game Boy Advance)
Mario Kart: Super Circuit (Game Boy Advance)
Luigi's Mansion (GameCube)
Super Smash Bros. Melee (GameCube) - Japan and North America release
Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2 (Game Boy Advance) - Japan Release
2002
Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2 (Game Boy Advance) - Release outside of Japan
Super Mario Sunshine (GameCube)
Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3 (Game Boy Advance)
Mario Party 4 (GameCube)
Game & Watch Gallery 4 (Game Boy Advance)
2003
Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros. 3 (Game Boy Advance)
Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour (GameCube)
Mario Kart: Double Dash‼ (GameCube)
Mario Party 5 (GameCube)
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (Game Boy Advance)
2004
Super Mario Fushigi no Korokoro Party (Arcade)
Mario Golf: Advance Tour (Game Boy Advance)
Mario vs. Donkey Kong (Game Boy Advance)
Super Mario Bros. (Classic NES Series) (Game Boy Advance e-Reader)
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door (GameCube)
Mario Pinball Land (Game Boy Advance)
Dr. Mario (Classic NES Series) (Game Boy Advance)
Mario Power Tennis (GameCube)
Mario Party 6 (GameCube)
Wrecking Crew (Game Boy Advance)
Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels (GBA) - Japan only for GBA
Super Mario 64 DS (Nintendo DS) - Japan and North American release
Yoshi Topsy-Turvy - (Game Boy Advance) - Japan release
2005
Mario Power Tennis (GameCube) - Europe release
Yakuman DS (Nintendo DS) - Japan release
Mario Party Advance (Game Boy Advance)
Yoshi Touch & Go (Nintendo DS)
Dance Dance Revolution Mario Mix (GameCube)
Dr. Mario & Puzzle League (Game Boy Advance)
Mario Superstar Baseball (GameCube)
Mario Tennis: Power Tour (Game Boy Advance)
Mario Party 6 (GameCube) - Australia and Europe release
Super Princess Peach (Nintendo DS) - Japan release
Mario Party 7 (GameCube)
Mario Kart DS (Nintendo DS)
Super Mario Strikers (GameCube)
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time (Nintendo DS)
Mario Kart Arcade GP (Arcade) international release
NBA Street V3 (GameCube) Playable Character
SSX on Tour (GameCube) Playable Character
Yoshi Topsy-Turvy - (Game Boy Advance) - North America and Europe release
2006
Mario Party 7 (GameCube) - European and Australia release
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time (Nintendo DS) - European and Australia release
Super Mario 64 DS (Nintendo DS) - Chinese release
Super Princess Peach (Nintendo DS) - release outside Japan
New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo DS)
Mario Hoops 3-on-3 (Nintendo DS) playable character
Game & Watch Collection
Mario vs. Donkey Kong 2: March of the Minis (Nintendo DS) - North American Release - supporting character
2007
Mario Kart 64 (Virtual Console (N64)
Super Paper Mario (Wii) April 9, 2007
Mario Party 8 - (Wii) - May 29, 2007 North America
Mario Strikers Charged (Wii) - July 30, 2007
Mario vs. Donkey Kong 2: March of the Minis (Nintendo DS) - release outside North America - supporting character
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games (Nintendo DS, Wii) - November 6, 2007 (Wii release; see 2008 for DS release) (U.S. release)
Super Mario Galaxy (Wii) - November 12, 2007 (USA)
Mario Kart Arcade GP 2 (Arcade) - 2007 (Japan)
Mario Party DS (Nintendo DS) - November 19, 2007 [1]
Super Mario Bros. 3 (Virtual Console (NES)
2008
Mario Kart Wii (Wii) - April 27, 2008 (USA)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii) - March 9, 2008 (USA)
Mario Super Sluggers (Wii) - August 25th, 2008 (USA)
2009
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games (Wii & DS) - October 13, 2009 (USA)
New Super Mario Bros. Wii (Wii) - November 15, 2009 (USA)
Super Smash Bros. (Virtual Console)- December 21, 2009 (USA)
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story (DS) September 14, 2009 (USA)
2010
Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii) - May 23, 2010 (USA)




If you beat them all (and post screenshots) I will give you a <img src="http://gbatemp.net/style_images/3/folder_post_icons/icon12.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 21, 2010)

Dumped already? Cool! I guess I'll buy this one to support Ninty


----------



## Jackaltyson (May 21, 2010)

Whats the difference between a scrubbed game and a non scrubbed? Sorry i'm new here.


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

Jackaltyson said:
			
		

> Whats the difference between a scrubbed game and a non scrubbed? Sorry i'm new here.



Scrubbed gets rid of all the unneeded bits that's included on a ripped DVD. There's a lot of blank space, and updates, and things of that nature. It brings down the download size for those of us that don't prefer the 1:1 rips of the games.

Some people like em full (unscrubbed). I don't know why, but that's the way it rolls.


----------



## smash_brew (May 21, 2010)

Jackaltyson said:
			
		

> Whats the difference between a scrubbed game and a non scrubbed? Sorry i'm new here.



Scrubbed games have the junk data removed and replaced with zeros so it can be compressed to a much smaller size. An offical scene release has to be an excat 1:1 copy.

edit--beat to the punch.


----------



## iFish (May 21, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> cool does this mean stores are selling it or is this officially a leak?



It is a leak... comes out sunday in North America


----------



## Kadin (May 21, 2010)

Also I'm obviously a newby to this stuff as well.  Can scrubbed version sometimes have issues?  I grabbed one earlier and the game has played fine through 7 stars up until grabbing the final Grand Star in World 1.  It goes to a black screen after the screen fades away and the system essentially freezes up.

I've got the official release downloading now but I'm wondering if it's likely I'll encounter the same issue.  I will say the scrubbed version was not from iND.

[EDIT]  Apparently the non-iND scrubbed version I downloaded is bunk because I grabbed the scrubbed from iND and it works perfectly fine past this point above.  Guess there's no real need for the full release at this point...  Luckily my save worked just fine too.


----------



## lightyear (May 21, 2010)

It was sold at a walmart in Mexico.  There are a few copies out, and at least one copy (posted by DigitalVampireX, and repacked by myself) is rumored to have demos and test levels included in the ISO.  I haven't confirmed this....just repeating what I've heard


----------



## taggart6 (May 21, 2010)

I'll bite...hows the protection on this game?


----------



## taktularCBo (May 21, 2010)

is it working just with an mod-chip?


----------



## lightyear (May 21, 2010)

what protection???? lmao


----------



## Jackaltyson (May 21, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Jackaltyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks cos i'm getting the download soon.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 21, 2010)

HELL FUCKING YES.

does it "work" though?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 21, 2010)

Does it works? I heard you get error 002 when playing the game with wiikey.


----------



## Xale (May 21, 2010)

works fine with usb loader gx, i was expecting some type of super crazy anti piracy, but nope, its all good in the hood G


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 21, 2010)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> I'll bite...hows the protection on this game?



No protection. USB Loader GX with default and dvdr backup both works fine!


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 21, 2010)

No protection at all, works fine with usbbloaders and modchips.

At least the scrubbed version does. This should be the same.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 21, 2010)

I know it works with neogamma as well. What I wanna is if I can boot it directly with a dvd with a wiikey.

Because, why use backup loaders if I don't need to?


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 21, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I know it works with neogamma as well. What I wanna is if I can boot it directly with a dvd with a wiikey.
> 
> Because, why use backup loaders if I don't need to?


Yes, you can.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 21, 2010)

this one is not going on a USB...it's goin on a DVD


----------



## Schlupi (May 21, 2010)

Oh wow. can't wait to see if this works/ get this working.


----------



## Crossing Guardia (May 21, 2010)

Will a save from this version work with the PAL version? Any save converters out there?


----------



## Social0 (May 21, 2010)

working great for me on first wiikey, pal wii, 4.0


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (May 21, 2010)

I think what most people want to know is if it works on Wiikey 1 without a loader... for those of us that just skipped NSMB Wii... I'm gonna burn it and find out.


----------



## YayMii (May 21, 2010)

Crossing Guardian said:
			
		

> Will a save from this version work with the PAL version? Any save converters out there?


The NTSC version's save can be swapped with the PAL version's save, but it requires dumping the save to an SD a certain way, fidgeting with the banner file, and hex editing the actual save.


----------



## Etkar.H (May 21, 2010)

Can anybody PM me the link of the download site or something?
I wanna test this game before I buy it. And yes! I have googled it, and I found a torrent WITHOUT ANY SEEDERS OR LEECHERS. So PM me the link where you guys downloaded.


----------



## taktularCBo (May 21, 2010)

Shiroi Kaze said:
			
		

> I think what most people want to know is if it works on Wiikey 1 without a loader... for those of us that just skipped NSMB Wii... I'm gonna burn it and find out.



ok, keep us informed!
Thanks


----------



## Crossing Guardia (May 21, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Crossing Guardian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much work we talking?


----------



## Amber Lamps (May 21, 2010)

Wow another Mario game and this time who will Nintendo fine over a million bucks to?

I still haven't beat any of these games:
Super Mario 64, Yoshi's Story, Paper Mario, Super Mario Sunshine, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Paper Mario, and New Super Mario Bros.

Seems like well, did we really need another rehash already? lol


----------



## VashTS (May 21, 2010)

there is no protection we have found...

its only been about 12 hours since the masses got their hands on it.  maybe its a time bomb and its going off on sunday when retail release comes.

@amber lamps, yes, yes we do and i hope this gets rehashed into mario galaxy 3 through 17


----------



## dippyx (May 21, 2010)

I posted this in the other thread:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ok - got the full ISO.
> 
> Brick Blocked and Region friid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gitaroo (May 21, 2010)

scrubbed version doesn't work with wiikey directly (error 002), has to boot it through gekco


----------



## Deeptrap (May 21, 2010)

i Dont understand why Ninty did not put there NSMB protection on it, maybe because it has been cracked already ?


----------



## Hadrian (May 21, 2010)

Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> Wow another Mario game and this time who will Nintendo fine over a million bucks to?
> 
> I still haven't beat any of these games:
> Super Mario 64, Yoshi's Story, Paper Mario, Super Mario Sunshine, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Paper Mario, and New Super Mario Bros.
> ...


Its not a rehash, its every bit of a sequel as Super Mario World is to Super Mario Bros 3.  Nintendo shows people with this game why we game in the first place, with this they have perfected 3D gaming.

5 hours worth of play with this and I can't see no other 3D game being better, this is from a very picky gamer.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (May 21, 2010)

dippyx said:
			
		

> I posted this in the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's awesome! Was NSMB Wii the only game to use the new protection?


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 21, 2010)

Now we have 3 same SMG 2 Topics here


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Amber Lamps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A very picky gamer without very picky grammar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Seriously though, this game looks balls awesome and i can't wait to check it out tonight. And because of Gaydrian's glowing stance, it looks like it might live up to the hype.


----------



## Hadrian (May 21, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brain is trying to adjust to the real world again.


----------



## xboxreloaded (May 21, 2010)

Works on Pal 4.1 & 4.2 
Softmod


----------



## cman1783 (May 21, 2010)

omg, i'm accquiring it now.  only 5 minutes to go


----------



## geoflcl (May 21, 2010)

Oh great, now I have to resist the temptation to download this until it really comes out...


----------



## XLarge (May 21, 2010)

i keep getting a grey screen when booting up can someone help me?


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 21, 2010)

I'm surprised GBAtemp isn't n00bflooded. You know. Like at the time with the release SSBB. That was just crazy. There were around 300 posts in like half an hour o_0


----------



## masterchan777 (May 21, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> i keep getting a grey screen when booting up can someone help me?


More info please so that we can help ...


----------



## jaouad (May 21, 2010)

Im getting green screen before even the g ame starts. What does that mean ? what do I do?


----------



## hamedn (May 21, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> ^^wiirelease-4036^^



Where is the download button?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2010)

hamedn said:
			
		

> Where is the download button?



There is none. GBAtemp doesn't host or allow illegal content. I thought it was rather clearly explained in the rules.


----------



## Dialexio (May 21, 2010)

hamedn said:
			
		

> Where is the download button?


Here it is.

You should've known, considering you did have to _type it out_ when registering for these forums.


----------



## Braxton2011 (May 21, 2010)

So anyone know where I can get the rom? I'm a scrub at finding the right things. And I simply cannot wait until Sunday.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2010)

Braxton2011 said:
			
		

> *snip*



By not asking. GBAtemp doesn't allow linking to illegal content or hosts it. Seriously, what ever happened to reading the rules?


----------



## ByteMunch (May 21, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> By not asking. GBAtemp doesn't allow linking to illegal content or hosts it. Seriously, what ever happened to reading the rules?



The n00bflood is starting


----------



## BaconXBits (May 21, 2010)

I plan to BUY this game (holy shiiit), does anyone know if it forces you to install a new firmware? I'm on either 4.0U or 4.1U right now.



			
				Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> Wow another Mario game and this time who will Nintendo fine over a million bucks to?
> 
> I still haven't beat any of these games:
> Super Mario 64, Yoshi's Story, Paper Mario, Super Mario Sunshine, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Paper Mario, and New Super Mario Bros.
> ...


This isn't the Halo 3 forums, bud.


----------



## YayMii (May 21, 2010)

Why are people THIS STUPID?!?!?!?

EDIT: Just looked through the registration pages, and the user has to agree AT LEAST 3 TIMES not to request ROMs, WADs and ISOs. WTF? What is wrong with these n00bs?!?!?


----------



## jaouad (May 21, 2010)

I have a pal wii and I get green screen, should I force it pal ?


----------



## g.crow (May 21, 2010)

BaconXBits said:
			
		

> I plan to BUY this game (holy shiiit), does anyone know if it forces you to install a new firmware? I'm on either 4.0U or 4.1U right now.



afaik it doesnt even ask to update if you are on 3.2


----------



## g.crow (May 21, 2010)

jaouad said:
			
		

> I have a pal wii and I get green screen, should I force it pal ?



trying it would be less effort than asking this question...


what works fine for me on pal wii (after getting green/black screen) is

force ntsc, force english, 002 fix on

you need ios56 installed


----------



## jaouad (May 21, 2010)

g.crow said:
			
		

> jaouad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your the best, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it worked


----------



## g.crow (May 21, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> i keep getting a grey screen when booting up can someone help me?



see below

force ntsc and english if your on a pal wii
and you need ios56 installed (which should result in a black screen if not)


----------



## elmariachi (May 21, 2010)

Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> Wow another Mario game and this time who will Nintendo fine over a million bucks to?
> 
> I still haven't beat any of these games:
> Super Mario 64, Yoshi's Story, Paper Mario, Super Mario Sunshine, Super Mario Galaxy, Super Paper Mario, and New Super Mario Bros.
> ...



well that you are just a retard gamer doesn't mean we haven't finished em ...

and I actually wonder if you ever played any of those games at all else you wouldn't use the word rehash to compair NSMB to a game like SMG


----------



## Sir_Shaggy (May 21, 2010)

This game has been getting some high praise from the major game review sites. SMG2 will probably be the blockbuster game of the summer. I can't wait to try it myself.


----------



## Thoob (May 21, 2010)

Is the scrubbed version really only 1.3GB?


----------



## YayMii (May 21, 2010)

elmariachi said:
			
		

> Amber Lamps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda agree. New Super Mario Bros took me 2 days to beat. I don't own 2 or 3 of those games (and I don't have a GC or a GC controller), and I accidentally deleted my 75% save of SMG1 (I didn't feel like playing it again). And I like playing the newest versions of everything (unless they suck).


----------



## Taik (May 21, 2010)

My version is about 1.3 gigs (scrubbed), been playing for a while, 4th world, around 36 stars.
No freeze, no problems

PAL 4.2E, just booted it through CFGloader.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (May 21, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Shiroi Kaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay I just tried the scrubbed version... ran it through brickblocker first. The title shows up in the disc menu but when I try to load the game I get the blue error #002 screen... so assume that this does not work on Wiikey 1 without soft modding... between this and Metroid I guess I should break down and finally get gecko or whatever...


----------



## Taik (May 21, 2010)

Shiroi Kaze said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just softmod (it's easy and there's guides EVERYWHERE), modchips just aren't worth it anymore


----------



## ibis_87 (May 21, 2010)

Amazing! I thought there would be a protection miles deep, and it boots up and plays nice just like an average game.... The game itself definitely seems to be superbly superb. Though to my taste, the first one was more effective in terms of presentation...I'm not sure they should have payed so much attention to the pseudo-2D levels. And definitely not in the beginning.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (May 21, 2010)

I'm actually looking up softmodding right now... does anyone have a link to a good guide that doesn't want you to register?


----------



## Thoob (May 21, 2010)

Shiroi Kaze said:
			
		

> I'm actually looking up softmodding right now... does anyone have a link to a good guide that doesn't want you to register?


CompleteSoftModGuide is probably the best.


----------



## tj_cool (May 21, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Shiroi Kaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, or this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=171901


----------



## Social0 (May 21, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Amazing! I thought there would be a protection miles deep, and it boots up and plays nice just like an average game.... The game itself definitely seems to be superbly superb. Though to my taste, the first one was more effective in terms of presentation...I'm not sure they should have payed so much attention to the pseudo-2D levels. And definitely not in the beginning.



Actually, to me that makes perfect sense as it introduces some new style and elements early on like a tutorial and makes the progression from Galaxy 1 seem natural. I instantly found the game a bit harder.


----------



## Mid123 (May 21, 2010)

Jesus,IGN gave this 10/10.Gonna get this now


----------



## Norx (May 21, 2010)

I've added the game onto the USB drive using WiiBackupManager, however when trying to boot Config USB Loader on the Wii, it just doesnt want to load, been sitting on the splash screen for 10mins.

Any suggestions on how to actually get past the splash screen?


----------



## farcry15 (May 21, 2010)

anyone else find it funny that the title says SUPER MARIO GALAXY MORE?


----------



## jaouad (May 21, 2010)

I have another question. I noticed that this forcing NTSC caused for pixelated graphics. Is that normal? and if not how do you fix that ?


----------



## taktularCBo (May 21, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Shiroi Kaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



god, no never!
Just wait for an update of your chip or buy a new one, if your old one is not supported anymore (á la wiikey I etc)
d2sun( I got one for 19€!), wasabi, wode are all getting an update.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 22, 2010)

farcry15 said:
			
		

> anyone else find it funny that the title says SUPER MARIO GALAXY MORE?




Yeah I had the same question. I downloaded it and that is what it said..but my file was not named smg2-ind it was called Super Mario Galaxy 2 and when I checked it in WiU1.1 it said Super Mario Galaxy MORE so I want to be sure before putting it into the Wii that it's fine. I already burned it to a disc(The 4.7gb version, I never download scrubbed down versions) or does the smg2-ind version not say Super Mario Galaxy MORE?


----------



## YayMii (May 22, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (May 22, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Taik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soft modding makes more sense to me than to pay someone to rip out the chip and install a new one that the creators might just decide on not supporting anymore. I followed this guide and now it plays perfectly- http://www.youtube.com/user/HackMyWii

I'm enjoying my "faceship" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Something about Mario just makes me smile like a little kid again... incredibly fun game so far.


----------



## taktularCBo (May 22, 2010)

Shiroi Kaze said:
			
		

> Soft modding makes more sense to me than to pay someone to rip out the chip and install a new one that the creators might just decide on not supporting anymore. I followed this guide and now it plays perfectly- http://www.youtube.com/user/HackMyWii
> 
> I'm enjoying my "faceship"
> 
> ...



God thanks, this is a free world  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would never touch my wii with any softmod, forums are full of bricks and problems of installing xyz and ios and bla blub..lol, everygame has different loaders and ios and options etc.
I'm waiting for my d2sun update, which will come for sure.
anyways, as I said, probably you're right..its at least a cheaper way and the fastest to play new games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to topic.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 22, 2010)

Im really suprised GBATemp is still going this fast after this release. Usually with big ones like this the site slows down to a dead mans crawl.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 22, 2010)

For those who have already started playing the game, how do you save your progress? I know with The New Super Mario Bros Wii you and to go to a certain point in order to save the game but how about with this game..how do you save your progress? I don't want to play some of the game, turn it off to play better then turn it back on to find out that I have to start from the beginning since I did not save it right


----------



## kedest (May 22, 2010)

wow, so no copy protection eh
nintendo must have given up.


----------



## Kadin (May 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> For those who have already started playing the game, how do you save your progress? I know with The New Super Mario Bros Wii you and to go to a certain point in order to save the game but how about with this game..how do you save your progress? I don't want to play some of the game, turn it off to play better then turn it back on to find out that I have to start from the beginning since I did not save it right


It auto saves after you get a star.  You can also press the - or + button and save (I forget which).  It will say 'Save and Quit'.


----------



## YayMii (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, press + to pause, and in the pause menu, there's a 'Save and Quit' option. If you click it, it'll prompt you twice (once for saving, once for quitting, so you can save without quitting).


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 22, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Yeah, press + to pause, and in the pause menu, there's a 'Save and Quit' option. If you click it, it'll prompt you twice (once for saving, once for quitting, so you can save without quitting).




Cool thanks so much. Does this game require the use of the nunchuck or is it just the wimote? I am not used to the nunchuck so if that is involved I guess I gotta learn how to do it LOL
The one that I downloaded this morning, the file name was Super Mario Galaxy 2 and when I went to WiU 1.1 it said it was called Super Mario Galaxy MORE..just want to make sure that the one I burned is the full complete game..would be a shame for me to start playing a game that stops working after a few worlds


----------



## Krestent (May 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was noted earlier.  WBFS Managers read the title as Super Mario Galaxy More.  
Yes, you do need a nunchuck to play this game.  What hav you been playing on your Wii that doesn't require a nunchuck??


----------



## Dermy (May 22, 2010)

I opened this release up in wiiscrubber 1.40 and it doesn't have an update partition. Can someone confirm that it this release only has a game partition? I always thought that all full dumps had an update partition whether the game had an update or not.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 22, 2010)

Gordinio said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many games..New Super Mario Bros Wii for one..some games that I have require the nunchuck it just takes me some time to get used to it. I am used to just 1 controller and thats it. I am charging up my Wii motes now so that I can play this :-)


----------



## lizard81288 (May 22, 2010)

so does it work with ULoader and Neogamma, with a burnt disk?


----------



## WiiThoko (May 22, 2010)

Done downloading, but my brother's watching TV right now...FFFUUU (The same TV my Wii is connected to)


----------



## Lubbo (May 22, 2010)

should i play Super Mario Galaxy first? i have it in original but never really got into it got like 30 stars or something


----------



## lizard81288 (May 22, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> should i play Super Mario Galaxy first? i have it in original but never really got into it got like 30 stars or something



No, SMG2 is a retelling of SMG, but with new content....well, thats what IGN said in their review


----------



## tHciNc (May 22, 2010)

l Red l said:
			
		

> I opened this release up in wiiscrubber 1.40 and it doesn't have an update partition. Can someone confirm that it this release only has a game partition? I always thought that all full dumps had an update partition whether the game had an update or not.



They always do
Like i said last night. This just seems to be same release as before, repacked with no compression, its not 1:1, its got some test level folders etc..


----------



## YayMii (May 22, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> should i play Super Mario Galaxy first? i have it in original but never really got into it got like 30 stars or something


The (really small) story in SMG2 isn't connected to SMG1.


----------



## C175R (May 22, 2010)

wow i just found out this one came out early  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wasn't expecting an early release of these one after what happened to the dude of NSMB Wii but I guess ppl will still do it? anyways HEEEELLL YES!!


----------



## nasune (May 22, 2010)

So I just finished it (watching ending credits right now), and I must say 'tis a nice game but I am somewhat disseappointed by its shortness and easy difficulty. Doeas anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 22, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> So I just finished it (watching ending credits right now), and I must say 'tis a nice game but I am somewhat disseappointed by its shortness and easy difficulty. Doeas anyone else feel the same way?



WOW you already beat it..dang!! How many levels are there total?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 22, 2010)

How come on abgx.net it shows a nuke sign next to this game..does that mean there is something wrong with it or is it still fine to play? It said something about M0-compression..does it mean it was compressed wrong?


----------



## smurphyzeke (May 22, 2010)

Game is freezing for me at the Digga-Leg level when I get the star. This happen to anyone else?

I'm using GX right now


----------



## DeMoN (May 22, 2010)

This release is not nuked, but the other one is nuked because it's been scrubbed.  That doesn't mean it's compressed wrongly, it just means it's compressed.  Official scene releases must all be non-scrubbed.


----------



## nasune (May 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> nasune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Six worlds and a special world


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 22, 2010)

smurphyzeke said:
			
		

> Game is freezing for me at the Digga-Leg level when I get the star. This happen to anyone else?
> 
> I'm using GX right now



See that is what I worry about..that I might be playing the game and BAM it will freeze..that is why I want to be sure this game doesn't have any issues before I play it. It would be horrible to be playing the game and all of a sudden it just freezes and you have to do it all over again


----------



## ViRGE (May 22, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This release is not nuked, but the other one is nuked because it's been scrubbed.  That doesn't mean it's compressed wrongly, it just means it's compressed.  Official scene releases must all be non-scrubbed.


This release is nuked too. "m0.compression" means that the group didn't compress the package, meaning it takes up more space than necessary. Scene rules are that you're supposed to use m1 (fastest) compression on releases to compress out trivially redundant data in order to keep the size down.

This doesn't mean there's a problem with the ISO, it only means they failed to follow the scene packing rules.


----------



## mixxxk (May 22, 2010)

same here. frozen after dragon fight wolrd one


EDIT - Fixed.

so when i got the game, i installed it directly to my hdd thru my pc using wbfs_inteligent_gui_v6.
i did not burn a disc.
i played up to the final boss on world one.... no music during that fight, and after beaten, black screen after i got the grand star....
tried other loaders, same thing.
so i took the ciso into Wii Backup Manager, and converted it into an iso.
after that was done, i opened WBFS Manager 3.0 and deleted the "smg2 more.ciso" and added my new "smg2 more.iso"
booted the game, flew thru the level, had background music during the boss fight, got star and moved on to a new world !
i hope this helped the few of u that are running into the same issue.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 22, 2010)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, the only reason why I was asking about the ISO itself was because I have been reading how some are saying that when they get to a certain part of the game it freezes..freezes here, freezes there so that makes me nervous since I don't want to play the game and then have to start from scratch if it freezes up. I have a soft modded Wii with firmware 4.0U and also I have the d2pro mod chip


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 22, 2010)

mixxxk said:
			
		

> same here. frozen after dragon fight wolrd one
> 
> 
> EDIT - Fixed.
> ...




Since you had this issue, did you burn the game originally when you had the freeze at that level or did you use USB to play this game? I burn all my games so just want to be sure I don't have this issue


----------



## mixxxk (May 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> mixxxk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




all usb , no discs involved.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 22, 2010)

mixxxk said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Ok...so the ones that are having issues with this game freezing are playing it off of USB and not burning it to disc? And this freeze at the dragon lair world that some have issues with, since mine is on a burned disc I should not see this problem?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 22, 2010)

Downloading... This will hold me until either the BASARA3 Release in Japan or US on the Wii but im buying BASARA 3 for the PS3 cause im playing the 2nd Basara on the Wii


----------



## mixxxk (May 22, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> mixxxk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




not necessarily... it might have been an issue with the compression of the ciso.... so if on a disc, its still the same as on usb. .... which is why i added the steps i took to correct it. some ppl have the issue, some dont, and being theres a million diff ways to crack a wii now, who knows. .... try it and find out, and if u find urself at a black blank screen at the end of world one, follow my steps....


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 22, 2010)

mixxxk said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok so when you say end of world 1..do you mean the level that is called "Saddle up with yoshi" someone online posted a video..I will see what happens and hopefully I wont have any issue..if I do..boy I have no idea how to do that fix that you posted above..When I downloaded the game it was already in an iso format..not ciso..never even heard of that.. I do have Wii Backup manager..or backup launcher, dont know if that is the same thing..I guess I should play the game first and see if I get stuck on world 1..if its gonna happen I guess its gonna happen there right? not somewhere else in the game


----------



## B-Blue (May 22, 2010)

Release is nuked for a very stupid reason.

Bleh.


----------



## bbeanlfe (May 22, 2010)

Can anyone confirm if this is working for wiikey v1 on dvd only? Any updates?


----------



## sebaash (May 22, 2010)

working on wiikey 1 :3

I patched ios 56 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Greetings


----------



## taktularCBo (May 22, 2010)

bbeanlfe said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm if this is working for wiikey v1 on dvd only? Any updates?



Its not working and no updates, at last for now.


----------



## Social0 (May 22, 2010)

bbeanlfe said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm if this is working for wiikey v1 on dvd only? Any updates?



Working great on wiikey 1 here using neogamma. Pal wii, 4.0, using a disc


----------



## Dylaan (May 22, 2010)

sebaash said:
			
		

> working on wiikey 1 :3
> I *patched ios 56*
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers! Now I can run this game through the disc channel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PAL 4.1E with Wiikey 1.


----------



## ViRGE (May 22, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Release is nuked for a very stupid reason.
> 
> Bleh.


Well has someone confirmed that this is a 1:1 rip? Packing it without compression is a great way to hide the fact that the original was scrubbed, if that's the case.


----------



## ShinyLatios (May 22, 2010)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get to play it before my friends can


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 22, 2010)

if u ask me, those who dont have a wii can still play it otherwise... how u ask? ask the Dolphin

Top game on the Wii, everyone should try it... ofcourse dont u if u have something more important to do


----------



## taktularCBo (May 22, 2010)

Social0 said:
			
		

> bbeanlfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose he means without any softmods?


----------



## tHciNc (May 22, 2010)

This is just the scrubbed release repacked with m0 compression by someone wanted some credits. Only having the data partition i thought might have given it away oh and having the same creation timestamp,
Works here on 4.2e softmod from disc chan and from loaders


----------



## kedest (May 22, 2010)

How are the stars divided over the planets compared to SMG1?
Are there more planets with less stars, or less planets with more stars each? Or pretty much the same?


----------



## tj_cool (May 22, 2010)

kedest said:
			
		

> How are the stars divided over the planets compared to SMG1?
> Are there more planets with less stars, or less planets with more stars each? Or pretty much the same?


It's pretty much the same as far as I've seen


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 22, 2010)

dsfsdfsdfsdgfghert


----------



## ZenZero (May 22, 2010)

Hey,
whenever i try nd load with usb loader gx, i get sent back to the wii menu , what do i need to do?

(4.2E)


----------



## Redsquirrel (May 22, 2010)

Its working fine off USB here, 3.2E wii.

I tried the disc, and it asked for an update (nooo) and I also tried via gecko bit it wanted to update. Used brickblocker and it didnt work at all.

Gonna try neogamma cos my bro's wii is only wiikey and he doesnt really want to install CIOS etc

edit: well tried neogamma on mine, it didnt ask for update so hopefully be ok on his.


----------



## topboy (May 22, 2010)

so if i patch it to iso 56 it will work on my wiikey1?

how do i go about patching it? help quick


----------



## Krestent (May 22, 2010)

topboy said:
			
		

> so if i patch it to iso 56 it will work on my wiikey1?
> 
> how do i go about patching it? help quick


You don't need to patch it!  You just need to run the game in a way that doesn't force you to run a System Update.  If you have the HBC, you could just try Neogamma.


----------



## topboy (May 22, 2010)

Gordinio said:
			
		

> topboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but i simply want to play it from a disc using my wiikey one. how do i go about doing this? i get a 002 error.


----------



## bbeanlfe (May 22, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Social0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Correct. I am wondering if a this game forces any updates and the system only has wiikey 1 as I will not be using any soft mods so it will be a straight burn to dvd only nothing else being used besides the disc.

This is for the u.s. NTSC system. 
*
So I guess it's not working with disc only no soft mods eh?* 

I have no problem picking this up after seeing the reviews of all 10's, but just worried the actual store copy release will force an update on a wiikey 1 system that will hinder it from working properly.


----------



## topboy (May 22, 2010)

lol sorry for wasting your time. the whole time i was on 4.1 and i needed to update to 4.2.


----------



## bbeanlfe (May 22, 2010)

topboy said:
			
		

> lol sorry for wasting your time. the whole time i was on 4.1 and i needed to update to 4.2.



Is this really working on a US NTSC system with wiikey 1 using the disc only? no soft mods?  

Topboy did you have to update to the latest firmware on the system as I always had a fear this would cause the wiikey v1 to stop working?

Sounds like I have some hope!!


----------



## martin88 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips.

Got it working on my old setup - WiiKey 1 with burned dvd through disk channel.

Guess I can put off installing softmod for a little longer - too much hassle.


----------



## bbeanlfe (May 22, 2010)

martin88 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> Got it working on my old setup - WiiKey 1 with burned dvd through disk channel.
> 
> Guess I can put off installing softmod for a little longer - too much hassle.




martin88 did you need to run any firmware updates for this to run? Seems strange that they didn't put in copy protection such as in the other mario games.

so I guess this works fine with just wiikey v1 then no soft mods or anything.


----------



## martin88 (May 22, 2010)

bbeanlfe said:
			
		

> martin88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't prompted for any firmware upgrade - I still have StarFall's "disable update" feature enabled.

The only thing I had to do was install IOS56 for the game to run. I used DOP-IOS MOD (I think it's now called DOP-Mii, but the old version I had still works) to install it - just choose IOS56 from the menu to install it.

There may be other IOS needed but I'm not sure; last time I installed new IOS was for NSMB.


----------



## fishykipper (May 22, 2010)

both releases crash after bowster jr on world one...i cant progress to world 2? is this a joke! im using soft mod. 4.1e, usbloader gx, hermes 222!

help me boys and girls!!


----------



## Krestent (May 22, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> both released crack after bowster jr on world one...i cant progress to world 2? is this a joke! im using soft mod. 4.1e, usbloader gx, hermes 222!
> 
> help me boys and girls!!


A bad rip, maybe?  I was able to get past it fine.


----------



## Delta517 (May 22, 2010)

Woohoo!  I have around 90 stars now.


----------



## fishykipper (May 22, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, it crashes again!

some one please tell me the 'setting i need for me wii, to save me having to read through all these pages!!

what setting do i need for 'usb loader gx', this sucks!


----------



## Waxiv (May 22, 2010)

If you are getting "unable to read disc" or black screen, its easy to fix.

first, to fix the "unable to read" error, you need to use the HEX EDITOR and change the first letter, S, for R
save and burn

second, to fix the 002 error (or black screen) just install the last verios of IOS56 with wad manager.


----------



## johny69 (May 22, 2010)

Waxiv said:
			
		

> first, to fix the "unable to read" error, you need to use the HEX EDITOR and change the first letter, S, for R
> save and burn



Didn't work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I have a 4.2E PAL console with the original Wiikey and I get "Unable to read" error. I tried both the scrubbed and the normal iND version.... Burned 5 disk with variable rates.... no results...


Any idea how I can correct this? I burned Monster hunter Tri yesterday and works great so I don't know what wrong with this one?????

P.S.
The download was ok and it was 2 different releases so I don't think i got a defective iso


----------



## taktularCBo (May 22, 2010)

johny69 said:
			
		

> Waxiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, this is a NTSC release, so you can't play it with your wiikey on a 4.2 FW, you need to wait for PAL.
Second, even with PAL its not working, new copy-protection, we will have to wait for an update(which will come for Wiikey II but never Wiikey I), buy a new chip (which I will do) or we install softmods (which I would never do).


----------



## ConJ (May 22, 2010)

So this one's been nuked too then?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 22, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> So this one's been nuked too then?


Yeah. Something about how thry packed it wasn't to specification. Still works fine though.
EDIT:Typo.


----------



## hkamania (May 22, 2010)

Hello,

I am using coverfolder and am on 4.0 but , the game runs fine ,but then wii controller cuts off. I have fresh batteries. Any suggestions would be a huge help.


----------



## Krestent (May 22, 2010)

hkamania said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am using coverfolder and am on 4.0 but , the game runs fine ,but then wii controller cuts off. I have fresh batteries. Any suggestions would be a huge help.


That's a known problem, though it seems to work fine for me when loading the game off of USB using NeoGamma.


----------



## Psycho Sonic (May 22, 2010)

Waxiv said:
			
		

> If you are getting "unable to read disc" or black screen, its easy to fix.
> 
> first, to fix the "unable to read" error, you need to use the HEX EDITOR and change the first letter, S, for R
> save and burn



Awesome, worked for me. Added it to the Disc Backup compatibility wiki.


----------



## hkamania (May 22, 2010)

Thanks alot Gordinio!,


I am good using gamma. Thanks again for such a fast reply.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 23, 2010)

Hey... every time i save and then reset of power off.... my lives get reset to 4.... Whats with that?!?!


----------



## Krestent (May 23, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Hey... every time i save and then reset of power off.... my lives get reset to 4.... Whats with that?!?!


You do know that that's the way it's been with 3D Mario games since SM64, right?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 23, 2010)

Really? Wow.... i really never noticed then.... woah..... After playing through SM64 and SMG1 this is the first time ive ever noticed... or i did and forgot...


----------



## Delta517 (May 23, 2010)

What happend to the number, did NMH steal it?


----------



## Redsquirrel (May 23, 2010)

tested on two wii. one with usb loader and the other with wiikey via neogamma with no cios installed. works fine. The neogamma one was 3.4e and usb 3.2.


----------



## jefffisher (May 23, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> What happend to the number, did NMH steal it?


nuked for not being the real full iso just the same original scrubbed release packed differently


----------



## tHciNc (May 23, 2010)

Its funny how people are downloading this on top of the scrubbed release thinking they are different, when if you packed this with compression, it goes down to 1.3gigs......lol, extra 3 gigs for no reason anyone...


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 23, 2010)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> Delta517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait so this is not the full game..?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 23, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> jefffisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. In terms of levels and content, it is the full complete game. But In terms of being scrubbed or not, i thought they had just packed it differently, and thats why it was nuked. But now they are saying that it is in fact, scrubbed.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 23, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Ok..the one I downloaded was 4.7gb..but I guess its still scrubbed right? So is it better to just wait for the "Official game" or play this one? I mean as long as its the full complete game does it matter or will there be issues


----------



## ChuckBartowski (May 23, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the one you downloaded is 4.7 gb on your WBFS Drive or as a  .wbfs file then it is the non scrubbed game. However there is no advantage to having the non scrubbed one. In fact, having the scrubbed is better because it takes up less space on your drive.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 23, 2010)

If the one you downloaded is 4.7 gb on your WBFS Drive or as a  .wbfs file then it is the non scrubbed game. However there is no advantage to having the non scrubbed one. In fact, having the scrubbed is better because it takes up less space on your drive.
[/quote]

Well the one I downloaded was the smg2-ind file and it was 4.7 gig..I already burned it to a disc. I don't use a USB loader or anything like that. I just burn to disc and play. I just wanted to be sure that this was the full retail version of this game. I was going to wait til tomorrow if another one came out but if this one is the full thing then I will just play this one


----------



## Smogen (May 23, 2010)

Great game!

Have about 40 stars now and haven't had any problems...using USB Loader GX


----------



## CPOStudios (May 23, 2010)

I have the first Wiikey and firmware 3.2 or whatever they had when Brawl was released. What do I need to do from here to get it working from a DVD+R backup? It's appearing on the Wii menu properly, but when I select it to play it goes black and you have to shut down the Wii to get it working again.


----------



## Dialexio (May 23, 2010)

CPOStudios said:
			
		

> I have the first Wiikey and firmware 3.2 or whatever they had when Brawl was released. What do I need to do from here to get it working from a DVD+R backup? It's appearing on the Wii menu properly, but when I select it to play it goes black and you have to shut down the Wii to get it working again.


I've read multiple posts stating the game wants IOS56. (If you have homebrew, install this with DOP-Mii.)

Normally, it _would_ be asking you for an update, but this has the update removed (hence why it's nuked).


----------



## George Dawes (May 23, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Its not a rehash, its every bit of a sequel as Super Mario World is to Super Mario Bros 3.


SMW is my fave mario game of all time, but a rehash of SMB3 is exactly what it is.


----------



## Bladeforce (May 23, 2010)

F**king awesome game play it, enjoy it, admire it and then do it again. Absolutely fantastic game and there's no gameplay on any other machine to match this


----------



## johny69 (May 23, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> johny69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do not misinform people.. learn to do some research or at least read preview comments before u post ...
There are loads of reports that the game works on PAL consoles AND it hasn't got any security on it.

Does any one know how to fix the "Unable to read the disk" error?

Thanks


----------



## da_rula (May 23, 2010)

I played it for a short time (collected 4 stars) on my PAL Wii with custom 4.0 firmware. Starting the game through the channel doesn't
work, but with geckoOS (and forced NTSC & English) it runs fine. Now my only question is: Is there a 100% proven way, to convert
my NTSC savegame to work with the PAL version as soon as it's released? SMG2 is one of those games i want to buy and i want to buy
the PAL version (because i live in germany).

The game will be released on June, 11th here and i want to play it now but without restarting the whole process when i get the PAL version.

Does something like a good savegame converter exist? I suppose it's only a matter of header changing, so the PAL game is able to read
the NTSC save file.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2010)

.


----------



## taktularCBo (May 23, 2010)

johny69 said:
			
		

> Do not misinform people.. learn to do some research or at least read preview comments before u post ...
> There are loads of reports that the game works on PAL consoles AND it hasn't got any security on it.
> 
> Does any one know how to fix the "Unable to read the disk" error?
> ...



You don't understand my comment..at least I suppose after reading yours!
1. THEIR IS A COPY-PROTECTION! Mod-Chips, without the help of any Softmods( IOS install), can't play this game.
2. NTSC GAMES WORK ON PAL WII's, if they are softmodded! I suppose you don't have a softmod or loader, so you can't play it.
Check for this the Post of "Shiroi Kaze" in this Topic. He tried it on a US-Wii with a Wiikey I. No Chance! The People you see playing this games, are using, in any way, softmods.

I suppose you should do a bit research, hu?


----------



## Redsquirrel (May 23, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> johny69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it works fine on wiis without a softmod.


----------



## taktularCBo (May 23, 2010)

Redsquirrel said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you don't have any loader, any IOS, homebrew etc. installed....just a pal wii with pal wiikey?
opening disc-channel and just play..thats how you start MG2...
Well..ok... Im using a PAL Wii + Wiikey II and I get an error...very strange.


----------



## Redsquirrel (May 23, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Redsquirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, its a PAL 3.4e. Wiikey 1. Homebrew channel installed along with the latest Neogamma. It moans about not having a custom IOS installed but ignore that and it runs from disc fine after that.


----------



## taktularCBo (May 23, 2010)

Redsquirrel said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I wrote in my post that I don't have any loaders or homebrew installed and I suppose its the same for johnny.

This is a big difference, becuase for us, without softmods, which you have, its not working.


----------



## Krestent (May 23, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> This is a big difference, becuase for us, without softmods, which you have, its not working.


There are a number of things that coud cause it to not work on a virgin Wii:  bad burn, bad download, etc.  Exactly which release did you download?  Post a filename, not the link.


----------



## taktularCBo (May 23, 2010)

Gordinio said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mario Galaxy 2 Scrubbed NTSC Wii - iND
FN: SuMaGa2.partXXX
besides, Im on a PAL Wii, not NTSC and Im using FW 4.2
well..if you know a release which works..pm?


----------



## Crasa (May 23, 2010)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> Downloaded it, doesn't work at all. WiiScrubber shows me only one partition, I think I downloaded some crap then?


Nope you didn't, it's the only version around, the one who ripped it already deleted the update before uploading the game!

It should work with Neogamma or USBloader,

I have a 3.4e pal wii with wiikey I and it doesn't work through the channel, I finally decided to softmod and now I can launch it through Neogamma


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Crasa (May 23, 2010)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> Crasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it might be, I don't use cIOS 19 but cIOS 38rev17, I don't see any other problem..
Sin & Punishment worked without softmodding, only with my wiikey and 3.4e wii


----------



## elimist (May 23, 2010)

Hooray! I downloaded my copy. At first I was suspicious because the torrent said 1.3 GB and a lot of people here say the 1.3 torrents were fake but it had 2000 seeds and 5000 peers. it works fine in cfg loader latest beta on default settings. I have 6 stars now.


----------



## Tonindo (May 23, 2010)

Works on 3.2E Wii with Wiikey 1. I run it trough Gecko OS 1.9.3.1. I've gotten around 42 stars without any problems.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 23, 2010)

I am playing this ADDICTIVE game right now..working on 4.0U softmod..the thing is, it does NOT work in the disc channel even though I have a d2pro mod chip..what is the reason for that? I thought it would work in the disc channel but I guess its just like the New Super Mario Bros Wii game where I had to put it in the backup launcher too..
My thumb is killing me and so is my hand from swinging so much..this game ROCKS!! I just hope it continues working and it doesn't crash or freeze on me


----------



## mariosonic (May 23, 2010)

Awesome game! Alot better than the first.Started it the other day,beat the story yesterday morning,and this morning i got 120 stars. Now im getting SPOILER BELOW.



The other 120 green stars.

*Posts merged*



			
				Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I am playing this ADDICTIVE game right now..working on 4.0U softmod..the thing is, it does NOT work in the disc channel even though I have a d2pro mod chip..what is the reason for that? I thought it would work in the disc channel but I guess its just like the New Super Mario Bros Wii game where I had to put it in the backup launcher too..
> My thumb is killing me and so is my hand from swinging so much..this game ROCKS!! I just hope it continues working and it doesn't crash or freeze on me



Works fine for me in the disc channel.


----------



## johny69 (May 23, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> johny69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Maybe we don't have the same definition about what "Copy Protection" is. When I say "Copy Protection" I mean a SPECIAL lock that doesn't let u play games even if u have a chip (like the first SMG) and to play them u have to patch them. It has been stated MANY times that this title doesn't have any protection.. now if by "Copy Protection" u mean a disc that can't be copied with simple methods then yes.. it has a copy protection like every Wii title out there. Also lots of people with NTSC consoles and just the chip with out soft mods play the game.
2. FYI I got LOADS of NTSC games that play fine in my PAL console with my WiiKey(1) (no soft mods at all up to now).

Any ways..... I jut softmoded my console today just to be able to play SMG2 and the game runs fine from Neogamma even though the disk channel can't recognize the disk.... strange.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (May 23, 2010)

johny69 said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same thing happened to me but I installed IOS56 and it works fine now through the disc channel


----------



## Crasa (May 24, 2010)

johny69 said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's weird my 3.4e wii with wiikey 1 recognized the disc just fine, had the screen and music but I got the 002 error, so I had to softmod too.


----------



## crowbartool (May 24, 2010)

mixxxk said:
			
		

> same here. frozen after dragon fight wolrd one
> 
> 
> EDIT - Fixed.
> ...



had the same problem here, thanks for the fix, worked great


----------



## smurphyzeke (May 24, 2010)

Still have no idea what is wrong with the game. Mine still crashes after beating the 6th star in World 1, Digga-Leg's Planet.

First I had rev17, crashed with GX and NeoGamma. Just installed rev19, GX isn't finding my HDD and still crashes with NeoGamma. Burned it to a DVD, getting a read error with NeoGamma and one other DVD loader.

I'll probably just wait for an official release(heard iND is the same as the first release) or a fix.


----------



## kingdammit (May 24, 2010)

smurphyzeke said:
			
		

> Still have no idea what is wrong with the game. Mine still crashes after beating the 6th star in World 1, Digga-Leg's Planet.
> 
> First I had rev17, crashed with GX and NeoGamma. Just installed rev19, GX isn't finding my HDD and still crashes with NeoGamma. Burned it to a DVD, getting a read error with NeoGamma and one other DVD loader.
> 
> I'll probably just wait for an official release(heard iND is the same as the first release) or a fix.



Same exact thing happens to me. I also don't get any music on Digga-Leg's either, just sound effects. Also, the game freezes with a black screen if I try quitting the level before getting the star.


----------



## kingricky (May 24, 2010)

crowbartool said:
			
		

> mixxxk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



had the same problem here, thanks for the fix, worked great and for me thank you


----------



## crowbartool (May 24, 2010)

crowbartool said:
			
		

> mixxxk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok now i get the same problem when i grab the 16th star :/


----------



## crowbartool (May 24, 2010)

crowbartool said:
			
		

> crowbartool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allright... that scrubbed version is crap, i got the non scrubbed scene release and transfered with WBFS Manager to Usb drive and no more black screens.. hope you read this when u finish world 2 and it black screens again lol


----------



## smurphyzeke (May 26, 2010)

kingdammit said:
			
		

> smurphyzeke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just downloaded the iND release and I was able to beat Digga-Leg's 1st star.


----------



## BlueStar (May 26, 2010)

Definitely even better than the first.  I know it's a strange comparison, but it reminds me of Warioware, just in the way that there's no time to get bored of a particular gameplay mechanic because within a few minutes a new one is thrown at you, followed by one you encountered earlier with a new twist.


----------



## Dispel (May 27, 2010)

does any scrubbed version cause these black screens/problems ? or just a bad rip ?


----------



## Jackaltyson (Jun 4, 2010)

Beat the game, but not 100%. Freezes on Flash Black Galaxy comet star in world 6, otherwise, works fine. Nearly got 120 stars then I need the green ones.

Edit - I needed to clean the disc. XD
Got 241 stars and 1 to go (hardest star ever.)


----------



## Jackaltyson (Jun 6, 2010)

OK here is what you need to do:
Download the file.
Use a ciso converter to convert it to iso.
Burn it on to disk.
Turn on wii and put the disk in.
Load neogamma r8 b7 and load from disk.
Press A and B at the title screen.
Make a save file.
Enjoy Mario's best masterpiece.


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone noticed this glitch (if there is one)?

1. 1st wiimote's battery getting low
2. You try 2nd wiimote... it just initiates co-op...
3. Move battery from 2nd to 1st wiimote, pressing A doesn't get you through the co-op info screen
4. Remove battery of the 1st wiimote, use 2nd one, it doesn't get you though the co-op info screen
5. Try tı re-sync 1st wiimote, no changes... stuck in the co-op screen.


----------

